# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  tell me what morph you think this is.

## way2tatted

http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...808_175731.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...820_203830.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...820_203909.jpg

----------


## John1982

Got belly pics?

----------


## AK907

A good looking normal?

----------


## Daybreaker

The second and third links look yellowbelly, but need belly shots to be certain. The first pic looks like a totally different snake.

----------

John1982 (08-20-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

I see a YB

----------


## JaGv

1st thought was it being a yellowbelly.

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Yellow Belly

----------


## way2tatted

http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...820_203959.jpg
Here's a belly shot

----------


## Daybreaker

^ Yellowbelly

----------


## jsmorphs2

Yep, yellowbelly  :Smile:

----------


## joebad976

Really you guys see yellow belly there? At first glance I thought yb but the belly pic is throwing me off.

----------


## Daybreaker

> Really you guys see yellow belly there? At first glance I thought yb but the belly pic is throwing me off.


That belly screams YB to me personally  :Confused:

----------

snakesRkewl (08-21-2012)

----------


## Capray

even _I_ think YB...clean, bright with clear belly right?

----------


## joebad976

Idk, still fine tuning my skills on these so was asking a ?

- - - Updated - - -

Idk, still fine tuning my skills on these so was asking a ?

----------


## decensored

yb and beyond? ;|

----------


## Coleslaw007

> yb and beyond? ;|


That made me think of Toy Story... "to infinity and beyond!"

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AK907

> A good looking normal?


Alrighty, upon seeing the belly pic, I retract my initial guess. I too see yellowbelly.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I don't need belly pics, that's a yellowbelly.
It might be a granite yellowbelly, too.  Definitely has speckling, though that's not always genetic granite.

----------


## luluizzi

Love it... that's what I was thinking... Nice looking snake as well :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lady_juno

I think I should post up some pics of mine maybe he s something too lol^^

http://tinypic.com/r/2aik0hz/6
http://tinypic.com/r/351sq51/6
http://tinypic.com/r/25oymbo/6
http://tinypic.com/r/15p1ikl/6

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I think I should post up some pics of mine maybe he s something too lol^^
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2aik0hz/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/351sq51/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/25oymbo/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/15p1ikl/6


That one looks normal, but none of the pics are really clear or in good light.

OP is definitely yellowbelly.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Normal




> I think I should post up some pics of mine maybe he s something too lol^^
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2aik0hz/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/351sq51/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/25oymbo/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/15p1ikl/6

----------


## DooLittle

> The second and third links look yellowbelly, but need belly shots to be certain. The first pic looks like a totally different snake.


I thought this too.  The mark behind the head is different, gotta be two different snakes.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

The snake in the first pic is different then the other 2 pics. I say yellowbelly for the 2 and 3 pic

----------


## way2tatted

I know there yellow belly I just wanted to see if anyone else seen the granite :-P

----------


## snakesRkewl

It's slightly possible that it's granite, but it's missing the granite marker on the neck stripe.
Only breeding it will tell you if it's a granite or just a dirty yb.

----------


## way2tatted

http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...821_114758.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...821_115140.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...821_114855.jpg
Here's a few more pics I have no idea what the father was bought the female gravid and the people had no idea she was gravid
Had 10 eggs hatch and all of them have the yellow belly markers but a few of them have that granite look too just wanted to get some opinions. The female has a clear belly too and nice bushings but I'm thinking she's just a nice normal.

----------


## Mrl249

Oh yeah 100000% sure yb


M

----------


## ThornPython4

In my experience, there's really no such thing as a "normal" Normal these days. Since for example if you breed a Pastel x Normal the normals produced will look brighter than say ones produced from a Cinnamon x Normal clutch. Just what I've found anyways xP, good looking Yellowbelly for sure, love the pattern!

----------

